# Eating clothes, hankies (whole or cut up)



## mrcactus747 (Sep 6, 2014)

HI there! Will you please advise whether its good or bad if someone feeds a shirt, shorts, old clothes, either whole or cut up to adult goats or any animals with four stomaches. I had seen some youtube videos that someone had fed cut up shorts, whole hankies to either Cow or Goat. I also once saw a large cow eating a whole shirt. Hope to hear from you. I just want to learn. thanks!!!


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Welcome to the TGS......I don't understand why anyone would do that! Definitely a bad idea!


----------



## mrcactus747 (Sep 6, 2014)

Thank you.. Oh yea but the animals didn't get sick from it. I had talked to someone about it and they said it didn't harm the animals. There is some fabrics to avoid tho.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Little children will put anything in their mouths. Just because they don't get sick does not mean they should ingest it.
Honestly this is one of those no brainers.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

No, no, no. 

I PERSONALLY know of a goat that died from getting ahold of a cotton string mophead. She was a tough little Pygmy goat too (very low maintenance does, never had to worm or medicate them the whole time we had them).

IMO, anyone feeding cloth to animals should be reported to the proper authorities, because they are not doing it to meet the nutritional needs of the animal, but to entertain themselves and others at the cost of the animal's health.

BTW, stringy items can get tangled in the gut and cut through the intestines. I had a cat die from swallowing regular sewing thread (we didn't know she had until it was too late, as it didn't show on X-Rays). It gets pulled tight and cuts through the loops and curves in the intestines if it doesn't get digested. Talk about an incredibly painful way to die.


----------



## mrcactus747 (Sep 6, 2014)

What about Cow or other large animals that has 4 stomachs?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Again, *NO*. No no NO!!


----------



## mrcactus747 (Sep 6, 2014)

Okay thank you for the information... Anyone else is welcome to reply.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

End of discussion.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you for participating. This thread is closed.


----------

